# New helmet light started



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I got some of the XML optics that were posted in this thread...

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/good-xml-optic-804436.html

I started thinking about a new helmet light design to try them in. I had an XPG on a test setup and tried one of these optics with it. It seems like a pretty nice beam. Has anyone completed a light using these optics with XPGs? Seems like it might make a little tighter beam than an XML.

Anyway, here are a couple pics of the optic holder portion of the new housing.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks nice mate. I'm actually using one of those optics on my Altair housing with an XP-G. I've got XM-L's in the outer 2 and an XP-G in the centre. It's a much tighter beam than the XM-L...perfect for a helmet light :thumbsup:


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

tidy and awesome, all in one! I was hoping someone would try those optics + XP-G/2, as I was considering going twin XP-G2 for my next helmet light, unless the mythical XM-L2 comes out first. I only want to go up to 2A at most, so it's not like there'll be a huge difference between the two.

Very much looking forward to the progress


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

@deesta. Thanks! I was originally planning to go with some under driven XMLs on this light, but after doing a quick check with my test rig and an XPG and your experience using an XPG, I'm leaning away from the XML. 

@matt. This is not going to be an all-in-one. It will have remote 2 or 4 cell pack options. Lflex will be in the lighthead. Have not decided on an integral switch or wired remote yet.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

oh no, I wasn't suggesting that at all  Sounds pretty much like what I'm planning, hence the interest in the results! I'd suggest thinking about a wired remote, both for packaging reasons (light can be smaller/ lighter) and convenience (slap helmet vs. grope for light). I was dead set on making a wireless remote, but it's just too hard for me to do from scratch and the space it would need would make the light too large.

Ever thought about using delrin for the back cover to save weight? It's something I'm considering, as long as I can get enough surface area on the housing.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Another piece partially done. Still some more fins to cut and holes to drill.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

interesting! Not at all what I expected either. How's it going to mount to your helmet and where's the Lflex going to go?

looking forward to the rest of it too.


----------



## HomeGrownSS (Jan 18, 2006)

mattthemuppet said:


> interesting! Not at all what I expected either. How's it going to mount to your helmet and where's the Lflex going to go?
> 
> looking forward to the rest of it too.


im guessing the lflex will mount under the top set of fins.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice work Vancbiker. You do have me baffled though.
Can't wait to see the puzzle unfold.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

HomeGrown has it. The driver goes in a pocket behind the upper fins. The holes in LED mount surface go into that pocket and will be where the wiring from the driver to the LED will pass. 

I'm planning on a version of the bent sheetmetal mount style that I use on my earlier helmet lights. That mount allows easy up/down adjustment.

My hope is this layout will allow mounting very low and forward on the helmet and provide enough area to cool a pair of XMLs. To that end, if cooling seems adequate, I'll mill off the lower small fins.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Doh! I built this light for LEDs on 20mm stars. I typically use the 10mm stars and don't have anything in 20mm. Since I have to order LEDs, I am wavering on XPG2s or XMLs but leaning toward the XPG2s for a slightly tighter beam. Thoughts?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

XP-G2s, just because I want you to take the beamshots  No, really, they should have a similar Vf at 1.5A or so and only be slightly lower in output, with a tighter beam.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

As it's going to be a helmet light and you want a tight beam I would go XPG2 .If the optics work with the XPE2 then maybe that's the answer.


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

You can push XP-G2 way beyond 1.5A. I've moded a flashlight from XR-E to G2 and am runing it at 3.2A. No angry blue even after 10min of use


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Weird - I just accidentally fried a G2 in a 6up series array when I accidentally set my driver to 3A. Popped in about 20 seconds.


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bad heat path? Crappy PCB?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I have some XPG on 20mm stars I'd be happy to mail to you if you want to get your light going. You could come down to B'ham and pick them up if you want them really quickly!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

PM sent! BTW I'm in the "other" Vancouver. Across the river from Portland


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> PM sent! BTW I'm in the "other" Vancouver. Across the river from Portland


Oh, well send me your address and I'll get them in the mail!


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Had a quick play with my revamped spare commuter light (XM-L @1.5A) in the parking lot last night - went from CW T6 or U2 (can't remember, think it was a T6) and Regina to NW T6 and LED DNA narrow optic. Definitely prefer the beam - much wider hotspot with a lovely smooth transition from spot to spill.

I quickly compared it to my all-in-one light with pretty much the same LED and bare LC1 optic and the LED DNA hotspot was ~2x as wide although the spill was about the same. Can't remember about the cut off, although I think it was a bit sharper on the LC1. No beam shots, it was below freezing and a hot dinner was waiting at home.

I'm really interested to see what the beam is like with an XP-G2.

On the downside - I now want NW tints in all my lights


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

mattthemuppet said:


> Had a quick play with my revamped spare commuter light (XM-L @1.5A) in the parking lot last night - went from CW T6 or U2 (can't remember, think it was a T6) and Regina to NW T6 and LED DNA narrow optic. Definitely prefer the beam - much wider hotspot with a lovely smooth transition from spot to spill.
> 
> I quickly compared it to my all-in-one light with pretty much the same LED and bare LC1 optic and the LED DNA hotspot was ~2x as wide although the spill was about the same. Can't remember about the cut off, although I think it was a bit sharper on the LC1. No beam shots, it was below freezing and a hot dinner was waiting at home.
> 
> ...


Good info! I'm not gluing the stars down on this light so I can easily swap emitters. I'll start with XPGs, then try others when I get some on 20mm stars. I'm thinking about trying the NW tint as well though I have been happy enough with CW to date.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

no worries  I'll get round to some beam shots as soon as I can (feel my fingers outside) to see if I can capture the differences. The LC1 probably throws further, but I don't like small hotspots.

As for NW tints - try it and you'll find it hard to go back. The improved colour rendering and contrast make a big difference in the woods, particularly when you're trying to pick out slippery angled roots hiding underneath a thick layer of leaves (not that I came off last night or anything..!). Besides, as cheap as LEDs are now, you won't be out much if you don't like it


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I’ve just received some of these DNA 10 degree optics, plonked one on an XPG. The beam is quite wide when compared to the Regina.
A more accurate description would be a much bigger hotspot and no outer ring.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

yetibetty said:


> The beam is quite wide when compared to the Regina.
> A more accurate description would be a much bigger hotspot and no outer ring.


That was about my thought with an XPG. Less focused than the Regina but approximately the same total angle.

A little more progress on the housing. Driver cover is made. Still have to do a mount and cable entry holes.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice stuff. Are you doing this manually or CNC?

I have just found an old housing that I made years ago and these optics fit so now have a twin XPG S2 bin version with a nice 2b tint that I will go for a ride with tonight. If I like it then I will make a new housing. So far it looks like I will.

I think you'll be pleased with yours. Nice smooth beam!


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Just got in, freezing cold. Time to make a new housing.

Even though the hotspot is much bigger than with the Regina they throw just as far, if not further.

Very reflector sort of beam for an optic with plenty of spill(that I didn't notice indoors)but no sharp cut off.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

yetibetty said:


> Just got in, freezing cold. Time to make a new housing.
> 
> Even though the hotspot is much bigger than with the Regina they throw just as far, if not further.
> 
> Very reflector sort of beam for an optic with plenty of spill(that I didn't notice indoors)but no sharp cut off.


Where do you get the DNA 10 degree optics?

Nevermind, found them on ebay. Also, us the XML U3 cool white the XML to get at this point?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

gticlay said:


> Where do you get the DNA 10 degree optics?


Good old ebay............ see the link in Vancbikers first post.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

yetibetty said:


> Nice stuff. Are you doing this manually or CNC?


The outside profile of the optic holder part was CNC'd, the rest is all manual milled. It weighs 32g so am wanting to trim out a bit more metal.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> The outside profile of the optic holder part was CNC'd, the rest is all manual milled. It weighs 32g so am wanting to trim out a bit more metal.


Well I wish I had your skills.

I think that I will make a helmet and bar light with these optics as I think that the beam can do both jobs.

I'll either run the helmet light at 1.2 A and the bar light at 750 MA or run them both at the same current and do the helmet light as a double and the bar light as a triple.

Nice lens none the less.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

yetibetty said:


> Well I wish I had your skills.


What are you talking about! You've built some awesome lights.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been running a single helmet light on my night rides lately. It's an OG L332 XPG with the Carlco narrow optic (which isn't all THAT narrow). I think I can ride as fast with it as when I run my XPG 7-up plus a helmet light with a few occasions where our trails get super fast.

What do you guys think would be the optimum medium throw, medium spot helmet light (building yourself)? I happened on a 4-up XPG board (and optic) that just seems like it might rock if you ran it @ 1.5A.

Dunno, but I'm sort of getting obsessed with building something like that and would love your opinions.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

gticlay said:


> What do you guys think would be the optimum medium throw, medium spot helmet light (building yourself)? I happened on a 4-up XPG board (and optic) that just seems like it might rock if you ran it @ 1.5A


The cute3 narrow is kind of a blend of flood and a bit of throw. It is too wide for my preference on the helmet. I'm currently running 2 of them on the bars and am sort of happy with it, but I plan to build something tighter.

Hard to say about the quad. Is it the GT4 optic? I've not built with that and beamshots i have seen look pretty floody.

So far the best helmet setup I have used is a 2 up XPG with Regina reflectors. Based on Yeti's comments, I have hopes these leddna optics will make a nice beam. The new XPG2 might really be the ticket.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, for now, I'm content to build up my 1440 lumen L334 Quazzle unit with the Carlco narrow - an additional 340 lumen would be nice. I'll be watching this thread and plotting my next light. Buuuhaaaahahahaaaa! I need to calm down!


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

gticlay said:


> I've been running a single helmet light on my night rides lately. It's an OG L332 XPG with the Carlco narrow optic (which isn't all THAT narrow). I think I can ride as fast with it as when I run my XPG 7-up plus a helmet light with a few occasions where our trails get super fast.
> 
> What do you guys think would be the optimum medium throw, medium spot helmet light (building yourself)? I happened on a 4-up XPG board (and optic) that just seems like it might rock if you ran it @ 1.5A.
> 
> Dunno, but I'm sort of getting obsessed with building something like that and would love your opinions.


If the 4-up XPG optic is a GT4 it is very floody and doesn't seem to get a lot of light out the front. i.e. Not very efficient. (my very old quad XRE is brighter).

A good all rounder is the DNA 10 degree on the XPG as it's brighter and wider with just as much throw as the Regina but not at all what I would call wide. lots of soft light around the outside of the main beam and no sharp cut off. Floats my boat anyway

I tried to take some beamshots tonight but had the camera on the wrong settings.
Might have another go if I can get my arse off the sofa.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I have added some beam shots to the beamshot sticky so as not to hijack Vancbikers thread.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*When the mind's eye and reality don't jive*

Finished up the mount and put it on the helmet. Not very good looking, maybe it will work well enough to offset that.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

it's going to be dark when you use it, so who gives a monkeys? As long as it works!


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

It's original, unique, different, & clever. That's got to be good.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Innovative solutions always look a bit weird at first. Personally I'm into function over form and this light has some great features which push the boundaries of what is possible just that bit further and inspire the rest of us.

Maybe one day all lights will look like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## HomeGrownSS (Jan 18, 2006)

its not bad looking. nice and low profile.


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it is awesome! 

You guys have inspired me to start my own project- keep up the good work!

Don


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I always am slightly dissatisfied with each new design I do. That way I can justify building another! I just started a different base piece for this light tonight. I think it will be a nicer looking, but still innovative package.


----------



## brandon01 (Apr 9, 2011)

very nice start


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Can we see the front?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

gticlay said:


> Can we see the front?


Here you go.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good to me. Did the LEDs not show up?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

gticlay said:


> Did the LEDs not show up?


Came in today. Thanks! I hope to test fit them tomorrow.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks interesting. Might be sleeker if you had the big fin section below the light, wide side down, he said typing from an armchair since he can't machine things...


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Might be sleeker if you had the big fin section below the light, wide side down,.


I'm going to toss this version in the scrap pile. I have already made a start on version 2. Still going to have the driver above and behind the LEDs, just more compact. The original goals remain the same.

Low profile
Close to helmet front
Enough area to cool 2 XMLs at 2A
Around 50 grams


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

that's a bugger. You should offer it on here, I'm sure there are plenty that would pay postage + beer for such a cool housing!

my thoughts on making it low profile - have the LEDs hanging off the front like mk.1, but have the driver compartment perpendicular to the LEDs and at the top, essentially making a right angle to fit on the front of your helmet. I'm planning on a slightly less extreme version of the same, with the cover for the driver compartment underneath, so the Lflex is bonded directly to the top of the housing. As the driver is so small relative to the LEDs, you can then afford to use the metal either side of the driver pocket for fins.

unfortunately my drawingfoo = poo, so you'll just have to use your imagination


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> I always am slightly dissatisfied with each new design I do. That way I can justify building another! ........


Will someone please explain that to my wife?

She also doesn't understand why I don't want to get rid of any of my multiple old lights - even my acesalot builds. I tell her it would be like giving our kid away, but again, she doesn't buy it.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

mattthemuppet said:


> my thoughts on making it low profile - have the LEDs hanging off the front like mk.1, but have the driver compartment perpendicular to the LEDs and at the top, essentially making a right angle to fit on the front of your helmet.


You are pretty much on the money with how I am laying out the new arrangement.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Vancbiker, it's a shame that your not happy with the first design after all that work but then I suppose getting it just how you want it is the whole point of DIY. 

Is this the sort of thing you now have in mind?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

and just to throw up another red herring, now that we know how good the beam is from the LED-DNA optics, have you thought about angling one of the LEDs down a degree or two to spread the beam along the trail better?

As for the drawing yeti, I envisage the fins on the top, the two LED cavities not being as deep, and the driver sitting in a pocket under the fins at right angles to the LEDs. Then again if we managed to get some round bottom finns on their somewhere that would also be good.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

yetibetty said:


> Vancbiker, it's a shame that your not happy with the first design after all that work but then I suppose getting it just how you want it is the whole point of DIY.
> 
> Is this the sort of thing you now have in mind?


Yes, your drawing is pretty close to what I have in mind. I'm not bothered by the first being a flop, that's what prototypes are for. I have the machine and cutters and the aluminum is free so a few hours is all I'm out.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

emu26 said:


> and just to throw up another red herring, now that we know how good the beam is from the LED-DNA optics, have you thought about angling one of the LEDs down a degree or two to spread the beam along the trail better?


Since this is for the helmet I think I'll stick with parallel beams(plus the optic holder is already made). For a bar light though I like the idea.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> You are pretty much on the money with how I am laying out the new arrangement.


great minds think alike, apart from when one of them realises he can't do what he suggested because the mount wouldn't work


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

After about 8 hours in the shop over the past week, the revised design is ready for the public


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

One pic at a time posting from my phone.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Lovely! Nice and compact.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I"ll post a few more pics tomorrow, it's a PITA using my phone


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Ooohh, Do Like!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow thats a nice tiny light


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

8 hrs in the shop and you can't get it smaller than that?



Just kidding, but I did have to look several times to work out how the front related to the side pic.

Looking good.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I love this light. It has given me an idea for a bar light.

I hope you like the beam once it's finished.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

:thumbsup:

I can only imagine what it was like cutting those tiny threads.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Some more views to help show how it is built. Weight is 45 grams with mount. Probably another 20 in leds, optics, driver, etc. Just got my cable today so can assemble it this week.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

V.2 is very good looking. It's small and low on the helmet which would be good. I especially like that the driver is part of the body. I think I read that you plan on doing 2 XML this time? I think that would be sweet - you could run them at a sort of medium level that is aproximately equal to 2 XPG most of the time and really crank it up when you hit a nice downhill run. I wonder how fast you would have to go to keep 2 XML cool enough running at 2.8 or 3A?

I wish I still had access to the CNC at school. Would love to make one of these.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

gticlay said:


> I wonder how fast you would have to go to keep 2 XML cool enough running at 2.8 or 3A?
> 
> I wish I still had access to the CNC at school. Would love to make one of these.


I'll figure out the surface area and see what that looks like. It has loads of fin area so I think it would run pretty cool even at high current.

Only the outside profile of the optic holder piece was CNC'd. The rest was done on a manual milling machine. Even the optic holder could be done on a manual mill with a rotary table.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> I'll figure out the surface area and see what that looks like. It has loads of fin area so I think it would run pretty cool even at high current.
> 
> Only the outside profile of the optic holder piece was CNC'd. The rest was done on a manual milling machine. Even the optic holder could be done on a manual mill with a rotary table.


I don't have very much in the way of manual skills. I'm more of a cad to code kind of person as I've mostly worked with CNC in a production environment. I can optimize the crap out of an Amada laser production run though


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

There is about 14 sq. in. of surface area on the housing. That will allow running XMLs at 2A with moderate airflow. I'm planning to build it initially with a pair of XPGs until I put together another Cutter order. With XPGs at 1A this will stay cool at a walking pace.

Now I'm back to looking at the home anodizing thread and dreaming......


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*waiting impatiently*

Found one of the XPGs I was going to install is toast so I have to wait for my Cutter order to arrive to finish. Had to do something so installed the Lflex and cables.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I have more of them if you want. One was burnt out?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, one was burned out. No worries I've got a big Cutter order coming that includes some neutral tint XMLs that I'm going to put in this. Some LEDDNA optics sent your way the other day. Should show up today or tomorrow I guess.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> Yeah, one was burned out. No worries I've got a big Cutter order coming that includes some neutral tint XMLs that I'm going to put in this. Some LEDDNA optics sent your way the other day. Should show up today or tomorrow I guess.


Cool, thanks. Just let me know if you want one. I think I have 3 and only need 2.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cutter order finally came in and I scraped together some time to assemble this. T6 neutral white emitters are looking pretty nice shining around the backyard. I have always felt that cool white was fine, but this looks nice. 

Initial impression is the LEDDNA optics are OK. Not as tight as I want for a helmet light, but just right for the bar. I'll work on some beamshots maybe late in the week when the rain is predicted to let up.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

the LEDDNA optics are definitely not the tightest out there (which is fine by me!) but the throw seems to be just as good as any others I've tried, so it's not like you lose anything by having a wider beam.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Vanc, do you have any pictures of the light finished? If so I would love to see them.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

yetibetty said:


> Vanc, do you have any pictures of the light finished? If so I would love to see them.


It is not totally done yet, still have to do the remote switch. Not sure if I will just use one of my standard bar remotes with the back milled flat to velcro to the helmet edge or make a new design. Needs a final once over with some Scotchbrite to blend all the nicks and scratches and remove excess sealant too.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Cheers Vanc, there is a hell of a lot of work gone into that little light.
I really like it and every time I see it it gives me an idea. I must get off my arse and get the machines switched on.

I know it's hard to tell from beam shots but do you think the beam is wider with the XMLs than my beam shot with XPGs? http://forums.mtbr.com/9861508-post106.html


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

That is an incredibly neato light

I think you are trying to taunt us (me) into making more lights!!!!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

You should post a pic of this finished light on the helmet.
That's where you can see that it is probably the most compact, low profile double XML we have ever seen. This is what helmet lights should aspire to be.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.



yetibetty said:


> I know it's hard to tell from beam shots but do you think the beam is wider with the XMLs than my beam shot with XPGs? http://forums.mtbr.com/9861508-post106.html


I'm hoping for time and weather to align this weekend for beamshots. Since pictures always seem to change how a beam looks compared to real life, I would not be able to say how much wider it looks than your XPG version. In a wall comparison to my 2x XPG with Reginas, it seems about twice as wide.



beecrazy said:


> I think you are trying to taunt us (me) into making more lights!!!!


That is one of the fun things about this forum! I know for a fact that I have stretched my abilities and imagination as a result of the ideas and builds posted here.



Ofroad'bent said:


> You should post a pic of this finished light on the helmet.
> That's where you can see that it is probably the most compact, low profile double XML we have ever seen. This is what helmet lights should aspire to be.


I hope to have the remote finished and the light cleaned up by this weekend. I'll get a mounted picture, though it is really not going to look much different than the picture in post 60.

Compact, low profile helmet lights have been my goal since experiencing the PITA that having a light on the top of the helmet getting hit/caught by limbs is. I also believe that a compact low profile light is less likely to be damaged in a crash and possibly have a lower potential to cause injury to the user. It is encouraging to see some manufacturers are seeing the benefit too and producing some really nice compact lights.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> It is encouraging to see some manufacturers are seeing the benefit too and producing some really nice compact lights.


It also helps that the emitters are so dang good these days that we're able to be happy without needing a 7-up array for the helmet.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I keep mine as low and compact as possible too, but you're the gold standard.
Hate those bulky Magicshine mounts with a massive light towering over your helmet.



Vancbiker said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone.
> 
> I'm hoping for time and weather to align this weekend for beamshots. Since pictures always seem to change how a beam looks compared to real life, I would not be able to say how much wider it looks than your XPG version. In a wall comparison to my 2x XPG with Reginas, it seems about twice as wide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks fantastic:thumbsup:

I got a load of the DNA optics, I agree there not to my liking for a helmet light.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Very neat design impressively engineered. Knowing how much smaller lights are in real life compared to the magnifying effect of pictures, this must be incredible.

Great job and a great inspiration to us all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Carved out the remote switch housing last night. My previous helmet lights have had the remote on a long cable that I velcro to a shoulder strap of my pack or just to my jersey when not using a pack. This time I am going to just use a short cable and put a velcro patch on the helmet near my ear and hook the the switch there.


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

That switch housing is incredible!

Talk to me about the switch, where did you source it, I looks like something that I would like to add to my next light (along with your switch housing)

Oh yeah, where did you source you wire/cable from, I would like to have sheathed cable for my projects.

Don


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

beecrazy said:


> Talk to me about the switch, where did you source it, I looks like something that I would like to add to my next light (along with your switch housing)
> 
> Oh yeah, where did you source you wire/cable from, I would like to have sheathed cable for my projects.
> 
> Don


The switch is from Digikey....

30-102 Grayhill Inc | GH7270-ND | DigiKey

I trim the legs down on it so the housing can be shorter. Switch housings are available, PM for info.

The cable is from a company called Turck. It is from one of their M8 "picofast" connector cordsets that I use for the power cable connectors. It is rated at 4A. ebay is your friend here.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet remote! How did you make it? I'm guessing that there's a lip inside for the switch to clip into? Then an o-ring or bead of sealant for sealing purposes?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

mattthemuppet said:


> How did you make it? I'm guessing that there's a lip inside for the switch to clip into? Then an o-ring or bead of sealant for sealing purposes?


Housing is milled from a piece of Delrin round bar on my manual mill using a rotary table. You are right about there being a lip or undercut area for the snap-in tabs on the switch to engage with. The switch comes with an o-ring to seal with and it is internally sealed. I did not see an "IP" rating for watertightness in the datasheet, but they hold up to rain just fine. Been in use on my bike lights for ~3 years now with zero failures.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Ofroad'bent said:


> You should post a pic of this finished light on the helmet.
> That's where you can see that it is probably the most compact, low profile double XML we have ever seen. This is what helmet lights should aspire to be.


Here it is. Things are looking good to get a beamshot tonight too.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Very, very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## spartacus001 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fantastic! 

I'm really digging your work.
That raw, unfinished, industrial finishing gives it a badass Zombie hunter look
Beam Shots when done please


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

That is very neat and tidy for sure .
how did you work out the angles for it on the helmet. as doesnt look to have much adjustment .

It has given me an idea for an even smaller one but might not have time to do it for a while


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

troutie-mtb said:


> how did you work out the angles for it on the helmet. as doesnt look to have much adjustment .


I kinda eyeballed the angle of the front of the helmet and made the housing to kind of match. Then when doing the mount set the hole locations so it can swivel up or down a few degrees. Here are a couple pics showing the range of adjustment. One of those gifs that the smart guys can do would better show the adjustment. Should be enough, but if needed a new mount with slightly longer arms would increase the range.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

troutie-mtb said:


> It has given me an idea for an even smaller one


Me too. I think I can build this without the block on top where the driver is sitting. Switch to reginas and lose a couple more mm here and there as well.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Are you sure Reginas will be any better with XM-Ls? 

I'm still suffering from light envy.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Are you sure Reginas will be any better with XM-Ls


Don't know if the beam would be better, but a Regina is 20mm and easily cut to 19mm with no loss of performance whereas the LEDDNA optic is 21mm. That lets me knock 4mm off the width.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

So it's official, I suck at beamshots. Really it's my camera's fault, yeah really it is. This light works far better than this picture would indicate.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, you can always send it to Palgrave if you don't like it  I promise I'll post a beam shot some day.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

looks good, very usable! I got a Carclo 26.5mm optic the other day (boy is that thing big!), which I'm pretty keen to check out. It would make a pretty unique looking helmet light paired up with a 20mm LED-DNA optic


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Should have added in the above beamshot some reference points. The light is about 4.5 feet above the ground just below the camera at about 5 feet. The camera and light are lined up with one of the wood fence posts. The wood posts are 45 feet apart with the small metal posts at 15 foot intervals. It is running at 2.5A.


----------

